# Anyone doing hypnobirthing for the first time like me??



## 2ducks

I am starting my hypnobirthing class at the end of the month and I am super excited. I have done a ton of research into various birthing methods and feel that this is the right one for us. I will only be 17 weeks when we start but since I live in New England I wanted to get the classes out of the way before the snowy season starts.

Anyone elso doing hypnobirthing/hypnobabies or a similar program?


----------



## Thorpedo11

I'm going to be using Hypnobabies. I'm starting my class in 3 weeks. This is going to be second time using it.


----------



## 2ducks

Hey! What was your first experience like?


----------



## Ladyheader

I know a friend of mine who is planning to do hypnobirth.


----------



## CanadianLady

I used Hypnobirthing with my first. Started late at 34 weeks. It was the best thing I ever did. Even though I had to be induced and my baby had deceleration I truly believe that the hypnobirthing techniques are the only thing that kept me from needing a c section.


----------



## 2ducks

We finished up our classes last week. Now we are practicing our meditations and relaxations. Anyone else???


----------



## MindUtopia

I did natal hypnotherapy when I had my first and it was lovely. You can read my birth story below in my signature if you'd like to know how it went.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

2ducks, I am considering it. 

Following your journey.


----------



## gingmg

I did natal hypnotherapy also and loved it!


----------



## 2ducks

I am 27 weeks. I practice my relaxation techniques nightly. Sometimes I listen to the birth affirmations/ rainbow relaxation cd, sometimes OH reads me the rainbow relaxation. I also have been practicing my surge breathing in various positions while sitting, laying or sitting on the birthing ball. OH is also practicing relaxation prompts while I do my breathing practice. The nightly relaxation is helping so much. We use to watch tv every night, now I can't wait to practice my techniques each evening. The techniques are also helping me manage stress in my life. 

Now I find the claims of a "pain free" birth too good to be true, for those of you who had births with hypnobirthing, hypnobabies or natal hypnotherapy what was your experience?


----------



## gingmg

2ducks- I still found birth to be very painful but it was manageable and I do believe that hypnobirthing is what really helped me not need an epidural. I did have a dose of Nubian for pain relief but looking back I think I could have done without it and I don't think it really helped anyway.


----------



## marmoset

I used a mishmash of DIY hypnobirthing / deep relaxation techniques and I found them extremely extremely helpful. I had a fairly big baby (8 lbs 12 and I am a quite small framed person) and the visualizing and verbal cues to relax and open and let him out really made a difference, I can't say what would have happened otherwise but I was quite panicked and resisting pushing him out due to fear that he was too big and my body would be destroyed by the effort. I really feel the hypnobirthing style techniques got me through it. They were also great earlier on in labor for getting through contractions and staying calm. It was definitely not pain free but in my opinion fear is a lot worse than pain... when I could get in the zone with my mantras etc the pain was still there but the fear went away which made it very manageable - kind of like the difference between 'oh wow this hurts, yikes, okay now it's over' and 'oh god oh god I'm going to die' level terror.

Sorry, hope I'm not scaring anyone - my point is that the worst thing about pain is the fear that it's never going to end. Hypnobirthing took away the fear and made it just hurt, which you know, sucks but is also fine?

I'm not explaining this well haha. :/


----------



## marmoset

Oh, also, I fully believe the stories of pain-free labor - I think I had a few glimpses of it during mine where I was deep in my mantras and intellectually aware that there was pain happening but somehow I was blocked from actually feeling it, like it was just outside of my line of sight kind of.

I only just glimpsed it but it was enough to convince me that the stories are true. I'm going to try for it with my next labor (gods willing) where I hope to go totally unmedicated (I used gas and air this time).


----------



## 2ducks

I wish I would start some Braxton hicks so I can practice my surge breathing!


----------



## julia765

I don't know if I believe in hypnobirthing, but I do believe it is all in the mind and breathing exercises really help you to focus the pain xx


----------



## gingmg

julia765 said:


> I don't know if I believe in hypnobirthing, but I do believe it is all in the mind and breathing exercises really help you to focus the pain xx

That's all hypnobirthing is. Meditation and breathwork.


----------



## 2ducks

I think the idea of "hypnosis" during labor makes lots of people roll their eyes, as I continue to practice hypnobirthing I have realized it is simple meditation, relaxation and positive imagery.


----------



## terister

Hi all. Hypnobirthing, when done right, is amazing. I had a friend do it (2nd pregnancy) and helped out during her delivery. She breathed through every part of it without anesthesia and was relaxed and happy after the delivery. I'd never heard of anything quite like it!


----------

